# Saubere linien kurve



## reddragon90 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich diese linie (siehe screenshot) sauber mit PS hinbekomme?

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4598/unbenanntug8.jpg

gruss


----------



## kuhlmaehn (12. Mai 2007)

Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug (dieser Füller).
Und dann machst du Pfadkontur füllen.


----------



## reddragon90 (12. Mai 2007)

Klappt irgentwie nicht.


----------



## maxiw (12. Mai 2007)

Mit dem Pfad Werkzeug bekommt man fast keine sauberer Linie hin.
Du kannst es mal mit dem Verbiegen-Filter versuchen. Einfach ein Auswahlrechteck machen, dass 1 Px breit ist und füllst es aus und dann verbiegst du es mit dem Verbiegen-Filter.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## Muster Max (12. Mai 2007)

Ich würde ja mal behaupten, das es mit dem Pfadwerkzeug möglich ist die saubersten
Linien zu ziehen in Photoshop. Einfach die Pfadkontur mit dem Bleistift füllen lassen.


----------



## reddragon90 (12. Mai 2007)

Ich bin irgentwie zu doof dafür vielleicht liegt es auch an der Uhrzeit. Ich bekomme das nicht hin.


----------



## Muster Max (12. Mai 2007)

Woran haperts denn? Vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam die Nuss knacken. Der Umgang
mit dem Pfadwerkzeug hat allerdings für Photoshopneulinge so seine Tücken. Aber auch 
hier gillt halt Übung macht den Meister. Einfach mal einwenig mit dem Pfadwerkzeug herum
experimentieren. Nach einer Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran und nach noch einmal so langer 
Zeit gefällt es einem dann vielleicht sogar damit zu arbeiten. 

Also nur Mut.

mfg Muster Max

P.S.: Hier noch ein Paar nützliche Links die Dir den Einstieg in die Arbeit mit Pfaden
in Photoshop erleichtern sollten:


http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bild...l;jsessionid=SFXHDR0HMBTOACSBUKTSFEQKIGRKIIV0
http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photoshop/index.htm#pfad
http://www.photozauber.de/schulungen/grundlagen2005.pdf
ab Seite 36


----------



## reddragon90 (12. Mai 2007)

Habe jetzt erstmal die Nase voll. Werde es Morgen nochmal versuchen. Wenn es nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## reddragon90 (13. Mai 2007)

Es geht irgentwie nicht, es wird immer Pixelig.

Ihr müsst die Grafik vielleicht erstmal speicher unddann Zoomen damit ihr die Pixel sieht.

PS: Danke für die Link, die sind gut aber dennoch...


----------



## soyo (13. Mai 2007)

Bei einer 1-Pixel Linie ist es klar das es irgendwie immer einen "Treppen-Stufen-Effekt" gibt.

Anbei mal eine 3-Pixel Linie, sieht doch schon viel "weicher" aus.


----------



## reddragon90 (13. Mai 2007)

Hast recht, aber drei Pixel passen nicht zu meinem Design, egal muss ich mich damit halt abfinden. Aber danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## kuhlmaehn (13. Mai 2007)

Was hast du denn genommen zum Zeichnen?
Wenn du den Pinsel nimmst und nicht den Buntstift und den auf 1Pixel stellst müsste er doch eignetlich die "Hauptlinie" einen Pixel breit machen aber halt noch mit so Abstufungen ins Transparente die es dann nicht so hart wirklen lassen.


----------



## reddragon90 (13. Mai 2007)

Okay hat sich schon erledigt, ich habe jetzt einfach mit dem Rechteck Werkzeug, es schöner gemacht ich habe einfach die unschönen kanten sozusagen weg geschnitten. Mit diesem ergebnis kann ich leben


----------

